# Besitzrechte ändern



## Ador (2. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass die Besitzrechte beim Apache liegen und ich somit nix per FTP machen kann (ändern/löschen).
Ich habe leider keinen SSH-Zugang oder Confixx etc. also nur FTP und Datenbank.

Gibts nun noch eine Möglichkeit, die Besitzrechter per PHP oder FTP zu ändern? Also so dass ich als FTP-User wieder ändern/löschen kann?

MfG


----------



## threadi (8. August 2012)

Probier es, falls es nicht auch deaktiviert wurde:
http://php.net/manual/en/function.chown.php


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. August 2012)

Hi,

du kannst als normaler Benutzer soweit ich weiß nicht den Besitz einer Datei an wen anderen abtreten. Desweiteren kannst du nicht einfach den Besitz einer fremden Datei übernehmen.

Um einen anderen Benutzer Zugriff auf eine Datei zu geben, kannst du der Datei eine 666 geben, dann kann sie aber jeder Benutzer (nicht nur dein Webserver / FTP-Benutzer, sondern jeder der einen Account auf der Maschine hat) lesen, schreiben und somit auch löschen.

Mein Tip: Schreib deinen Hoster an, dass der Webserver-Benutzer in die Gruppe von deinem FTP-Benutzer eingefügt wird. Dann reicht als Zugriffsrecht eine 660 aus.

Grüße,
BK


----------

